# Leupold RX-1000 for P-Dogs



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm considering a Leupold RX-1000 for p-dogs and possibly coyotes. I've read a bunch of reviews and they are mixed for this rangefinder. Have any of you used this one for p-dogs and if so, are you happy with it?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

friend had one and it was not as advertised. Sent it back and got a leica


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I do not have the Leupold, but I have not heard anything good about them. Lots of comments about not getting the distance that is advertised. Would agree with Kurt, you would be better off with a Leica, or a Zeiss.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

What sort of distances?

I have absolutely no problems with mine on live critters out to 400 yards under most conditions. After that, its a crap shoot, although I have zapped coyotes past 600 with it. Biggest thing with any rangefinder, is you have to range from a solid base just as if you were shooting the rifle. Get down on your knees, or prone, support the rangefinder with something, get solid.

GREAT for bowhunting, for rifle id get something else.

REALLY diggin the Bushnell ARC 1600.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Had a Leupy RX-II or maybe a III a few years ago. Was supposed to be good out to 600yds,, but the only thing I ever got a reading on at that distance was a frac tank. It was great for bow hunting but even deer at 400 was luck. My Leica 1600 is insane. Have ranged out to 1823yds with it. Got readings on a pumpkin at 1285yds with no problems!


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the insight. I'll pass on this one and start saving my pennies for a Leica


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use a Swarovski range finder. Ranging to one mile is very possible. You will need a very stable base in which to hold the range finder for those ranges. I have used mine to range off of dogs way out there and off of mounds well past 1,200 yds.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

People how much was that finder? I have never taken a look at a Swaro LRF.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is $1,000. It is kind of slow on the measurement but it is a solid machine. I would get the 10X ones if I had to do it over today. I have used other range finders that were faster but could not range as far. When I use these for shooting PD they range farther than I want to shoot. When big game hunting a little more power would be nice.

Someone once videotaped Chuck Norris getting ****** off. It was called Walker: Texas Chain Saw Massacre.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a Zeiss PRF and it went out via UPS today for a quick stop in VA, and then on its way to Germany for repairs. I was told approx 10 weeks lead time, but I was also told as soon as they get mine in VA, I will be getting a donor sent out to me. I don't know what's wrong with mine, all I know is it ain't working 100%.

With that said, I'd still highly recommend them. Had 2 PRFs and a new Bushnell Elite 1600 ARC out this weekend. Of course mine wasn't working for crap but the other one was working like mine did before this came up, excellent. Both the Zeiss and Bushy were able to range big hills in the mid 1300 range, and a lot of stuff 1000-1300. For the most part they were equal in ranging abilities, with one exception. I was able to range a big rock at 1376 with the Zeiss and the Bushy couldn't pick it up. The Bushy is a solid RF for the money, but the Zeiss beats it. The glass is MUCH better in the Zeiss, much better. Also, the readout on the Bushy looks cheap, and washes out pretty easily. In low light the light from the ranging function lights up the entire display and you can see all the other stuff in the display.

My brother also has an RX1000. It's junk for rifle use, and it currently being used as an archery only rangefinder. Save your money and buy something better. You will only be frustrated with the RX 1000.

I would buy the Bushnell Elite 1600 ARC or the Zeiss. My vote goes to Zeiss between them two. If I was going to spend a grand for the Swaro I'd save up a little more and buy a Vectronix Terrapin or possibly the G7. I do see used Swaros going for 700-800 though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> or possibly the G7


Has probably the worst readout ive ever seen in any rangefinder at any price value.

For the cost of these, they REALLY need to do something about the readout.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

BBJ, 
I agree that the G7 has a piss poor readout, but with a little bit of an adjustment on the rheostat it is a little better. I will be calling the company with suggestions for future products. This is one of them the other is a smaller point of aim. But other then that it's a good rangefinder.

But for the money, i'd go with a swaro or a Leica 1600
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> BBJ,
> I agree that the G7 has a piss poor readout, but with a little bit of an adjustment on the rheostat it is a little better. I will be calling the company with suggestions for future products. This is one of them the other is a smaller point of aim. But other then that it's a good rangefinder.
> 
> But for the money, i'd go with a swaro or a Leica 1600
> xdeano


Thats good it improved some because that thing sucked the other weekend!

And thats a good point on reticles in these things. This is a pet peeve of mine.

Here we have a high dollar, high-tech, precision device designed to shoot a freakin beam of light out into thin air, bounce that beam of light off a game animal sized target many many hundreds of feet away, and precisely measure how long it takes the light to come back, than convert that to a linear distance, and some will even correct for up or down angles! But, we'll use this big gay circle thats about as precise as a hand grenade in a surgery room for an "aiming" point! WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep not really precusion when the aim point is as large as a grain bin at a grand. They will be getting some critism. If it were me buying a budget go with the bushy as bbj is suggesting. Its cheap and does the job. 
Xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have an RX-1000 not a bad rig but for the money i expected more. My bushnell arch 1000 did just as good for less money but i like the red led read out because i can range find in low light (night hunts/bow hunting before the sun is up) I have had good luck to 500 yards but after that you need a tree or rock.
Borrowed a leica from a friend for a day it was pretty nice.

Just my ten cents


----------

